# Game ranch license?



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

Gstan1 said:


> I guess that's the mentality of most of the posters here.


I don't think it was you Gstan, but with comments like above don't expect to go to far with very many on here. High fence operations have a generally bad reputation here from years ago. IMO this thread could have went up in smoke with a discussion of Cervid Farms. Of course without an in depth search you wouldn't know that. Slow down and search and watch for a while, it's a great place, get used to it first.


----------

